# Mental health providers?



## DrakkenWulf (Mar 2, 2021)

Can anyone refer me to some fur-friendly mental health counseling? It’ll have to be online only and licensed for Missouri USA in my case. Anyone know of a list?

It’s challenging to find someone who doesn’t figure you’re crazy just because you enjoy fur. Half the time they just won’t call you back at all.


----------



## Pomorek (Mar 2, 2021)

If this wasn't like halfway across the world, I'd recommend my therapist... She has a lot of understanding for unusual things of all sorts.

But I also have my very good fox bro who lives in the States, and once a therapist actually _encouraged_ him to go ahead with his dream of making more sexually charged furry art. So my point is, such people must be possible to find.


----------



## Troj (Mar 2, 2021)

Dogpatch Press recently wrote on this exact topic!

Perhaps there ought to be an index of furry-friendly therapists, yes!


----------



## DrakkenWulf (Mar 8, 2021)

Troj said:


> Dogpatch Press recently wrote on this exact topic!
> 
> Perhaps there ought to be an index of furry-friendly therapists, yes!


Thank you for that, informative!

it does mention PsychToday which I’ve already tried. But other locations may have better luck.


----------



## sofomon (Dec 12, 2022)

You should trust only certified mental health specialists. If I were you, I'd choose to visit a psychologist or therapist. They aren't so quick in establishing a diagnosis. First, they talk to you and try to discover your values. Then you do some personality tests and quizzes. I also used to go to therapy with a local psychologist. She not only helped me surpass depression but discovered I had eye problems. She suggested ordering these vitamins at https://www.mcdaidpharmacy.ie/collections/eye-care-vitamins and visiting an eye specialist. Unfortunately, I had an eye disorder that made my vision worse. But it's good we discovered it quickly. All thanks to my psychologist.


----------

